# Documents required for WES assessment



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Could someone please provide the checklist of documents required for WES assessment.

- Should transcript and degree certificate do or we require some other docs as well?
- Also, is it mandatory that university should send it? 

Thanks.


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Select required documents and country of education in wes.org ders options


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You must learn to use Google. 
Read, for your country:- World Education Services - Required Documents


----------



## avchan (Jul 18, 2013)

Dear Sagar

University Degree/Diploma Certificates,DMCs,Transcripts and WES Reference letter should be sent to WES either by University or you may ask university to handover these docs in sealed envelpe to you.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You must learn to use Google.
> Read, for your country:- World Education Services - Required Documents


Dear seniour,

I have 16 years of education i.e. BSc Electrical Engineering. for WES assessment I am sending my degree and transcript. Do I need to send my 12th grade documents also?..I am asking this coz I failed to understand the required documents given at WES website. Also please tell how many points I can claim for FSW visa for education and IELTS with score S:6, L:6, R:7, W:7.5.

Thanks for your time,

Sultan


----------

